# Sawyer/Geddy Vids...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

At long last I have finally uploaded a couple vids of the kids at play :


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like Geddy got her butt kicked! Very cute videos.. they are both so cute!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Can you tell Geddy is a Pushover hahaha!!!!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Ahh, gosh they're soo cute together. Just wait until Sawyer has tripled in size, then Geddy will really have her hands full occupying her "little" brother!  Right now she looks like the perfect puppy-sitter.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awww you can tell they love eachother so much already!!! i love how geddy lets her lil brother "win" the wrestling matches


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... That's what we keep telling her Hannah!!! And yes ABSOLUTELY... Geddy is our wonderful baby-girl. They could go like that all day I think


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> awww you can tell they love eachother so much already!!! i love how geddy lets her lil brother "win" the wrestling matches


She does... she lets him win almost every time... unless there is a toy in volved :


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

OMG....tooooo cute

Geddy is such a good girl!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

::: swelling with pride ::: Thanks Fran!!! =)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's to cute, great video's








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Heidi :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Geddy makes such a great big brother to Sawyer. They look like they have a great time together. You are really gonna turn some heads walking those to handsome boys down the street.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaawwwwwwwwww don't ya just love when the big dog's play with the lil one's and they become lil babys again themselves..


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys... Geddy is a really sweet girl to her little boy!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is nice that Geddy lets Sawyer win the wrestling matches right now. Just wait til Sawyer gets big, Geddy is going going to kick his butt. She is such a nice big sister.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Carol... I am definitely proud of my girl!!!!!

Here's a new one... Geddy-girl has the patience of a Saint!!! :


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Keeping posting them I sometimes forget the puppy days and how amusing it was. How is Sawyer doing with Kitty?


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Great interaction between the dogs, thanks for the videos. I guess we all have the same Mallard duck that was in the first video. Harley picked his out himself at PetSmart. The little pup is georgous.......


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! Fran I've let Sawyer meet kitty. She seems more curious about him... since he doesn't want to just chase her. But they both seem to have a bit of mutual distrust of the other... so I think all is going well with kitty. I'm trying not to push it this time around. If they meet and interact... great! But if they just stay in their own worlds... well that's o'kay too. Hopefully he won't want to chase her when he gets older... :crossfing


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL!! geddy is very handy with her front paws!! They are so swet together...awwwww


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I love watching those vids... I'm jealous because we didn't have a camera with a video function when our Soph was that tiny... only stills. It reminds me of some things from those days though... What I'm trying to tell you is to enjoy it because the time is really so short... turn around and Sawyer won't be a baby anymore.

Geddy is very sweet and tolerant... if you want to better know her sacrifices, feel around her cheeks and ears and you will find little scabs from her healing wounds... if not just now, you will soon find them as little Sawyer gets more frenetic in his play. Won't be long before Sawyer actually begins to launch himself (missile like) at Geddy. You can bet Geddy will be the happiest member of the family when little Sawyer finally loses those needle-like baby teeth... just another 8-weeks or so to go, hang in there Geddy girl!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are so cute!! And Geddy is so sweet with Sawyer!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

They play nice together!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Those were so cute!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMGosh!!! Geddy is sooooooooooooooooo pretty and soooooooooo good to Sawyer! I love that! And WOW she is big!! Well, compared to Sawyer! I think I forgot how big they will get  Too cute!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How could you get any cuter than that? Those two play so well together. You are blessed.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

They are so adorable together. Geddy is sooooo patient with Sawyer and I love that she plays so nicely with him. Too cute


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, they are so cute together! Geddy is so good with him and its obvious he loves her too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Marie Welch (Jan 25, 2008)

The little one can sure dish it out. How wonderful to have these videos.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I love the vids!! Keep em comin!


----------

